# Need experts help with some colors!!



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm terrible with color terms 
Can some of our color experts check out some of my fantails here.....
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/american-fantails-wanted-57432.html?posted=1#post624277
And tell me the correct name for these colors?
Thank you in advance


----------

